# Jasmine has goooo :) [We have kids!!!]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I know she has a bit to go. The due date is unknown everyone is pasture bred. Shes a 3 yr old 1/2 Nubian, 1/4th Boer and 1/4th alpine. The mix to me just turned out beautiful. Shes bred to a full Nubian. She was a ff last year, and she had triplets!! Guess its that boer lol.

How many you think this year? And how long you think she has?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread*

Looks like twins or triples to me. You might still have 3-4weeks to go, does she fill her udder gradually or just a little bit and then totally fills before kidding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread*

yah I would go with 3 weeks out and probably twins possibly triplets


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread*



Goat Crazy said:


> Looks like twins or triples to me. You might still have 3-4weeks to go, does she fill her udder gradually or just a little bit and then totally fills before kidding?


I really dont remember. But This year I had one have no udder when she kidded, and I remember everyone last year filled gradually so it for sure wasnt you have barely nothing then there it was over night. But she did not have a very big udder last year. Im guessing she has 2-3 weeks. But I am still learning. So yeah your about where Im at. Last year she didnt have very big kids... they dont take after her. She wasnt bred the way I wanted and was actually bred to a smaller la mancha because it was the only unrelated I had access to and I really wanted kids by her lol. This year will show better, she was bred to a big Nubian boy. Hes impressive. Hoping for some nice painted kids : ) I didnt think she had triplets last year.

This is actually her last year little over a month and a half before having her kids. Dont have right before pics, I guess I wasnt this goat crazy lol. But as you can tell she didnt have alot of belly and had triplets.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread*

Ooh found better pics, knew I had them but I have so many pics. This is her two weeks before having her triplets.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread [Last yr pics added]*

Well in that case, I would say 1-2 week left. Her udder looks fuller then the picture of her last year 2 weeks before she kidded. She sure didn't get that big with triplets last year.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine waiting thread [Last yr pics added]*



Goat Crazy said:


> Well in that case, I would say 1-2 week left. Her udder looks fuller then the picture of her last year 2 weeks before she kidded. She sure didn't get that big with triplets last year.


I know when she had them I was shocked. She sure didnt look like she had that many, I was expecting one kid. Her mama had one with her then has two or three since then. But her mom gets huge but she is shorter then her.

What do you think shell have this year? The pics change anything on that? Im thinking if she hide triplets in there you never know this year lol


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*

Updated pics of Jasmine. She look any closer? lol










Also adding Dragonfly to the thread. You think theres more then one? And how long you think she has? Oh and shes Nubian/pygmy


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*

I think jasmine maybe my next to go, her and Lacey are battling. jasmine is getting restless though... I think she will go next. But they LOVE to make me wait.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*

Jasmine udder... she acts like shes gonna go soon, but her udder always confuses me... her belly is getting quite large though lol


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*

Jasmines udders full, and shes doing stretchs this morning to get those kids into place. But everyone is still making me wait... :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*

Just wanted to say Good luck. Dont you just hate guessing. I have a doe that I dont know when she is due cause I got her like that. She is going to drive me crazy guessing im sure. But cant waite to see you baby pics. Hope you have lots of does if that is what you want.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [New pics]*



WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Just wanted to say Good luck. Dont you just hate guessing. I have a doe that I dont know when she is due cause I got her like that. She is going to drive me crazy guessing im sure. But cant waite to see you baby pics. Hope you have lots of does if that is what you want.


I have a whole herd I guessed with this year. It was much easier to just put him with them at breeding time and not have to write dates down and all, but yeah this part is driving me crazy. Its just weird he breed does so far apart from each other. Thought hed breed them all close together. Though a few of the last ones, like dragonfly were bred to a different buck, because my nubian buck is to big for her. Not sure how Ill do it this year. Thanks for the good luck. We are 10 buckling and 5 doelings this year, I could use the does. Though Im not complaining everyone is sold of those but my keepers, so Im good.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

I just went out and watered all the animals, and Umm Jasmine is chasing me around/following me and swishing her tail, and giving me a look like help me mama.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

She sounds like she is getting needy. Maybe it will be soon for you. I hope so.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

Yay! Go Jasmine!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

Any news?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

Anything? I would be ABSOLUTELY nuts if I didn't know due dates! Good luck and lots of doe vibes headed your way!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Jasmine & Dragonflys waiting thread [You gotta read thi*

So after a very long day of lots of work on other thinks, I went and did a last check on everyone, and Jasmine has the gonna be soon goo... oh man I really need sleep... go figure... to sleep a few hours or not to sleep... that is the question. This doe had three her first time last year... not sure I wanna sleep... darn it, I want sleep lol


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

We she spared me and had them quick. Twins!! One very colorful buckling, and a brown with black accents on the legs doeling. I will post pics in the am. She had both very easily... the doe is quite small, and the buckling seems on the small side as well... gonna go get them up and a meal, then I must get sleep. Will post the kids in the am on birthing board.  Happy dance to a good easy birth... and alive kids.  That makes kid 16 and 17 for us this year. Wow its a busy year. 11 bucklings and 6 doelings.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Woohoo!!!! Boy and a Girl!! Congrats! Sleep tight!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

OhCee said:


> Woohoo!!!! Boy and a Girl!! Congrats! Sleep tight!!


Wait til you see the little buckling... hes very flashy...  Man Im sooo tired. Both got a meal, the doeling is very small but very active. The buckling is wabbley but getting the hang of it.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> Wait til you see the little buckling... hes very flashy...  Man Im sooo tired. Both got a meal, the doeling is very small but very active. The buckling is wabbley but getting the hang of it.


Ut oh... I sense a "you neeeed another baby!" haha We shall see  Same dad as my two, or different buck?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

OhCee said:


> Nubiansrus1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait til you see the little buckling... hes very flashy...  Man Im sooo tired. Both got a meal, the doeling is very small but very active. The buckling is wabbley but getting the hang of it.
> ...


Haha... thats actually not what I meant... but if you like him... lol. Yeah hes related to yours. But you can still come see him. Man I need more sleep

Both are doing well, the boy who is the bigger one doesnt seem to be eating as well as the little girl who is quite the fussy pig lol. Hes walking around bit still wabbly, helped him eat again. Cant wait to get pics lol. I hate I didnt get wet pics, I did with everyone else


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! love easy births


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

About to post at birthing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

